# Freehand



## Harzteufel (22. Mai 2003)

Hallo,
habe mal ne Frage. Funktioniert folgende Übung (siehe Link) auch mit einem importierten Bild, anstelle des Textes???

http://computerkurs.khm.de/cgki2000/uebungen/freehand/verbinden

Falls nicht: Gibt es hierfür vielleicht eine Alternative, außer das ich das Bild mit weißen Flächen abdecke?

Ich dank euch!

MfG Harzteufel


----------



## möp (22. Mai 2003)

Nö geht nicht, weil das in der Übung Vektoren sind und nen Bild aus Pixeln besteht.

Du kannst das aber in Photoshop oder jedem andern vernünftigen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm machen.

cu
möp


----------



## Fey (22. Mai 2003)

Hallo Harzteufel,

was du vielleicht machen könntest, wäre folgendes:

1. dein Bild in Freehand importieren
2. einen Kreis zeichenen
3. Bild mit strg-x ausschneiden
4. Kreis anwählen
5. Bearbeiten > Innen einfügen

Bringt ungefähr denselben Effekt.

Liebe Grüße,
Fey


----------

